# Merchantville NJ Car show.



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

2010 MERCHANTVILLE CAR SHOW

Maybe not a 12v specific event, but a great show. Very family oriented, and lots of classic cars there. 

My shop, Imagine Audio :: Custom Car Audio, Video, and Multimedia in New Jersey will be there displaying a few cars including a T-rex with a marine audio setup on it, and a few other custom installs. 

Anyone in the local area should try to make it out.


----------

